# Connecting PS4 to Monitor and TV. Help please.



## MrMarcos448 (May 8, 2015)

Hey guys! New here, and just want thank you guys with all the help in these forums, I lurk here a lot. Anyways, I now have a problem of my own. I feel like you guys would be very helpful. 

So I am stuck trying to figure out how to connect my PS4 to a Monitor and a TV at the same time. I currently have my PS4 connected to the monitor via DVI Male to HDMI Female Adapter and it works perfectly, I use headphones for audio. I got tired of switching the HDMI between the monitor and TV so this is where I am stuck. I purchased a HDMI splitter, did a bit a research and figured this would be a good solution. The problem is, when I hook everything up, the PS4 only shows on the TV and not the monitor. The only solution I came about with my research is turning off HDCP in the PS4 settings, but that did not help. The monitor just shows a black screen. I need some help solving the issue from you gurus.

So to be clear, current setup is:

                                        ----->DVI-HDMI Adapter---> Monitor​PS4-->HDMI Splitter----
                                        ----->TV​
Here are the links to the all the items I have:

Tv:  (http://reviews.bestbuy.com/answers/...e&utm_source=AskAndAnswer&utm_content=Default)

Monitor: (http://www.dell.com/ed/business/p/dell-p2412h/pd)

DVI Male - HDMI Female Adapter: (http://www.frys.com/product/6575773?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG) 

HDMI Splitter: (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NNHWRGW/?tag=tec06d-20)

Thanks so much in advance! Have a nice day!


----------



## Caring1 (May 9, 2015)

Did the PS4 come with component out as well and does the TV have component in?
Or..does the TV have HDMI pass through (HDMI out) to connect to the monitor?

Edit: after a quick look at the Monitor and TV, I think you may have to keep the HDMI with DVI adapter in the Monitor and connect the Component output to the TV to get a picture on both, as pass through is not possible.


----------



## TrainingDummy (May 9, 2015)

Have you tried hooking up another device besides the PS4 to see if the signal is sent to both displays?


Also, the PS4 only supports HDMI.


----------

